# DCS Gas Range



## jenny (Feb 26, 2004)

If I am going to purchase the DCS 30" gas range, what kind of vent hood is best for this range? Also do I have to buy the back guard and where can I buy it? Thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Jenny, and welcome to Chef Talk!

Your question concerns equipment, so I'm going to move it to the Equipment Forum so it attracts the greatest number of replies. Also, there've been several discussions about gas ranges there, so try using the "search" button at the top of the page to locate those threads (conversations). 

Do come back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself! We'd love to become acquainted with you and what you plan to cook on that new stove!

Mezzaluna


----------

